# Feeling nervous about tomorrow



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well the time has arrived and Billy goes into the vets at 9.45am in the morning. I finally have hubby's full support but can honestly say I am feeling very nervous about the whole thing! 
H x


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

I know what you mean, our vets said to get Eddie done at 6 months but I keep putting it off, maybe when he is he is 10 months.I dont know if I am more nervous about him having the op or the worry about possible aggression from uneutered dogs.I'm sure it will all be fine tomorrow, best wishes from Karen and Eddie


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen (and Eddie), our vet recommended 6 months too and said that the younger dogs seem to bounce back faster and easier from the op. we booked him in 4 weeks ago but I got cold feet and cancelled it! I keep looking at him with his cheeky smile and thinking 'you have no idea what's coming'!!
H x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont worry it will be fine ,ive just picked up Buddy and alls well i think its the next 10 days that will be the hardest part .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He will be fine Im sure .. but I know how much we all worry about our dogs .. :S always harder on the owners than the dog ... Thinking of you Helen xxx


----------

